# Hey



## AMcVety (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi everyone. I’ve been married for 5yrs this past Feb, have 2 children 6 & 4. My reasoning for joining is bc I feel like I can receive some needed advice on here as I don’t have parents for guidance, I do have a few close friends and my sister I can talk to, but it always helps getting outside perspectives. 🙂


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome,

If you feel you need advice just ask.
Many here are married, divorced, raising children etc.
If you feel you can give advice that will be welcomed to.


----------

